# Gold Coast



## NickGeee (Dec 24, 2017)

I just came back on a family trip up to South-east Queensland with my Girlfriend and her family. Alas, herping was limited but I still managed to find a handful of species with only two half days of exploring the hinterland. 
One day we did a trip up to Noosa to go to the beach. I spotted a nearby track and went to investigate... Almost straight off the bat I saw an enormous Major skink (Bellatorias frerei) dart off into some dead palm fronds, and soon enough I had seen half a dozen. I ran back to the car to grab my camera stuff, but strangely enough by the time I got back I only found some Water Dragons. Very annoying.


Eastern water dragon (Intellegama lesuerii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
A few days later we were bound toward Tamborine Mountain, not too far from the Gold Coast but with an extremely windy road. 
We checked out Cedar Creek falls, seeing many fence skinks and also a single Martin's skink.
Although small and common, Cryptoblepharus are awesome to watch, and oh so quick.


Elegant snake-eyed skink (Cryptoblepharus pulcher) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Martin's skinks are very nice too.


Martin&#x27;s skink (Concinnia martini) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Somewhat dissatisfied, we checked out the Joalah Section closer to the township. 
Looking under logs for any fossorial skinks, a particularly large log harboured this monster.


Golden-crowned snake (Cacophis squamulosus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Around creeks I tried to photograph as many Saproscincus as possible, as I knew three could be found around the GC hinterland.


Gully skink (Saproscincus spectabilis) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Challenger shadeskink (Saproscincus challengeri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Seen but not photographed were a handful of metamorphosing Pearsons tree frogs.
A few days later we went to Springbrook NP. It was awesome to be immersed in some subtropical rainforest, and I was hanging out to see some Southern forest dragons.
Around the toilet block I spotted this cool little dude.


Murray&#x27;s skink (Silvascincus murrayi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Walking down into the gully I spotted a large land mullet sitting on the track, but it ran away into some scrub before I got a decent pic.
Down in the gully I photographed more Saproscincus. 


Challenger skink (Saproscincus challengeri) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Rose&#x27;s shadeskink (Saproscincus rosei) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And a baby murrayi.


Murray&#x27;s skink (Silvascincus murrayi) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Thanks for looking, and sorry for the lack of interesting herps!


----------



## Foozil (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome finds and photos as always!  Love that golden crown


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 24, 2017)

Awesome pics nick,you guys are so lucky to have that much wildlife around you, we hardly have anything in the U.K. and all are hibernating now anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 24, 2017)

Love your work Nick


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 24, 2017)

all these adorable amazing unique skinks! ahhh why don't people breed any but egernia and tiliqua.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, Nick. And don't apologise, I love the smaller skink species. Used to keep eastern water skinks. Great to watch.


----------

